# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  ING.AGRÓNOMO, ESPECIALISTA EN COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL.

## CAMEX-WILSON

*Ing. Agrónomo con énfasis en Agricultura orgánica y Gerenciamiento de Organizaciones Agrárias,* *Especializado en Comercio Internacional, Misiones Comerciales y Liderazgo Social.*Temas similares: Especialista en Compra de Granos Artículo: Perú debe aumentar el comercio regional para enfrentar mejor la crisis internacional Artículo: Perú asistirá a XV Reunión sobre Comercio Internacional de Especies Amenazadas de Fauna y Flora Silvestre Piura, Ing. Agrónomo-Especialista en Comercio Exterior. Desafíos de la economía y comercio exterior peruano frente a la crisis internacional

----------

